# Anyone been to Barrier Island Station Duck since the new Management took over?



## AFARR (May 5, 2010)

SPM Resorts (they do Outer Banks Beach Club in the area also).   Supposedly they are very good....and they took over management at BIS Duck in January.

Wonder if the maintenance issues (the primary source of complaints) are better now.

Thanks!

AFARR


----------



## RonB (May 5, 2010)

We were in the area in April, and went by to take a look. There are extensive renovations going on. Decks being replaces, and siding being replaced. I don't know if anything is being done to interiors.
Ron


----------



## stugy (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is a link on SPM resorts showing the improvements.   They look great.  Bet we will eventually regain our Silver Crown status   (old International Distinction)   
http://www.spmresorts.com/resorts/barrier-island-station-duck/refurbishments/


Pat


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 8, 2010)

*It's been a long time coming.  I'm excited!*



stugy said:


> Here is a link on SPM resorts showing the improvements.   They look great.  Bet we will eventually regain our Silver Crown status   (old International Distinction)
> http://www.spmresorts.com/resorts/barrier-island-station-duck/refurbishments/
> 
> 
> Pat




Thank you, Pat, for the link.  I expected good things when SPM Resorts took over management.  I believe they will bring the resort back to where it once was  a long time ago.


----------



## mannering (Jun 8, 2010)

*Same new management at Ocean Pines?*

Does anyone know if this new managment company at BIS Duck also took over management at Barrier Island's Ocean Pines? If so, is there any work being done on Ocean Pines? Thanks


----------



## stugy (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think so, but you can check all thei resorts under SPM on the link I gave

Pat


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 10, 2010)

stugy said:


> Here is a link on SPM resorts showing the improvements.   They look great.  Bet we will eventually regain our Silver Crown status   (old International Distinction)
> http://www.spmresorts.com/resorts/barrier-island-station-duck/refurbishments/
> 
> 
> Pat



They are a good outfit.  Heck, I would not be surprised if you get up to GC !


----------



## AFARR (Jun 10, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> They are a good outfit.  Heck, I would not be surprised if you get up to GC !



Given the location, size, etc, probably wouldn't be a stretch to make GC.  

AFARR


----------



## Bigbird130 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Barrier Island Station-Duck*

I see under the list of resorts they manage that Barrier Island Ocean Pines is not listed
Does anyone know if they do manage Ocean Pines also?


----------



## HeatherD (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigbird130 said:


> I see under the list of resorts they manage that Barrier Island Ocean Pines is not listed
> Does anyone know if they do manage Ocean Pines also?



We were at BIS Duck this summer. Duck is being managed by SMS (or SMP... some initials with S and M in the name) but Kitty Hawk and OP are managed by another company. We were told that later this year, OP was going to be managed by a different company--that all 3 resorts will be managed separately, by different companies. 

It seems like quite a while since anything has been done at Ocean Pines. The location is great, but not sure about accommodations. 

BIS Duck is under extensive renovations. We stayed in the newly-renovated 600 building and were very impressed. We heard that the 300 building is next on the schedule (it badly needs it!)


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

My parents owned at Ocean Pines for years when I was growing up and that place went down EVERY year.  They sold it and bought a new 4 bdrm at Barrier Island.  I've been by Ocean Pines every now and then and I it doesn't look any different.  I'd be surprised if anything was done regarding renovation.  Very dissapointing.

As HeatherD said... Good location!

Too bad it's not been maintained.


----------



## OhanaTribe (Oct 7, 2010)

stugy said:


> Here is a link on SPM resorts showing the improvements.   They look great.  Bet we will eventually regain our Silver Crown status   (old International Distinction)
> http://www.spmresorts.com/resorts/barrier-island-station-duck/refurbishments/



Does anyone have a current link to the renovations at Duck? This link seems to have expired.

We drove through BIS in late Sept and did not notice anything major happening outside although we could have overlooked repairs and changes since it was a just quick drive through. How much are they doing on the inside? New carpets, furnishings, kitchen remodels, gutting the bathrooms?

Does anyone know when building 100 is scheduled? We stayed in our unit a few years ago and were quite upset by the state of things. There is absolutely no excuse for letting a beautiful property go downhill like that!

I'm very glad to know there is a good management company in place now and that things will be turning around! BIS-Duck has so much going for it -- the town itself is fantastic and the oceanfront-to-soundside location is one of the best in OBX. I have many fond memories there. I really hope the units and amenities are brought up to par again!


----------



## RTompkins (Oct 12, 2010)

*Renovations*

OhanaTribe,

In response to your question regarding updates at Barrier Island Station--Duck, there are numerous projects happening.

As of the June 2010 newsletter to owners, the following was noted as being worked on or completed:
- Indoor pool has been completely remodeled. The outdoor pool has received a "face lift," including the installation of child locks on all gates and resurfacing of the baby pool.
- The landscaping at the front entrance has been upgraded. Overgrowth of vines and brush throughout the property has been cleared.
- First phase of building renovation project underway at building 600. All windows and doors to be replaced and new vinyl siding is being installed. 
- Steps leading to the Snack Shack have been replaced and the outdoor pool gazebo shower has been replaced.
- Exterior lighting has been added throughout the resort. 
- Check-in office received a face lift; the bathrooms were remodeled and the lighting in the office was upgraded.
- Replaced the basketball goals, volleyball nets, horseshoe pits and established a soccer field with goals, remodeled the tennis courts
- New linens and towels added to all units
- Remodeled the rec center and bathrooms including new toilets, sinks, vanities, paint, carpet, lighting, repaired walls, floors and replaced window. Added new tables, chairs and a wall-mounted flat-screen TV.
- Overhead boardwalk to the beach was repaired and power washed.
- A WiFi access point added to the Rec Center for free Internet access.

In 2011, management's focus will be on repairing and replacing items such as decking, appliances, etc.

SPM and its resorts have recently launched new websites (www.spmresorts.com), thus why the old link isn't working. As photos of the updates become available online, I'll post that link for you.

I hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## OhanaTribe (Oct 12, 2010)

RTompkins said:


> SPM and its resorts have recently launched new websites (www.spmresorts.com), thus why the old link isn't working. As photos of the updates become available online, I'll post that link for you. I hope this helps answer your question.



Thanks so much for posting that list!

Did they mention a "master plan" in a previous communication? I'm just curious if they've shared an extended renovation schedule, for example have they estimated how long they think it will take to get all the units brought up to par? The newsletter is mailed to my mother and I always forget to ask her to forward it when she is finished reading it and I doubt she still has it at this point. Do you know how often it comes out?

Our unit at Duck has been in our family for almost three decades and now it has passed to me (third generation). I remember when the area was scarcely developed and when BIS-Duck was a beautiful Gold Crown resort. To see it decline into such a mess has been very frustrating! We've always enjoyed traveling to new locations, but after our visit 7 years ago I completely lost interest in returning to "home base" so we've been exchanging every year. Based on reports from other owners and the reviews submitted online, I began to wonder when (not if) the resort would be dropped from RCI, unless things turned around drastically.

Fortunately, that seems to be happening finally. I'm thrilled that BIS-Duck is no longer under developer control *and* that a quality management company has been brought in. It looks like they've made a good list of top priorities so far -- for example the indoor pool was in pretty desperate shape, even the interior of the building was dark, dreary and very unattractive. But I just looked at the pictures of the new pool and it looks fantastic -- a 100% improvement! I'm excited to see the renovations and much-needed maintenance taking place!

I'm glad to know that despite the aging conditions of the resort it has remained one of the heavier players on OBX due to the location -- this may be why our trading power didn't completely bottom out. We've been able to get into nice places, like Palm Beach Shores and The Resort on Cocoa Beach. But we used to see these places all year round, now they only show up on off season and less frequently. This may be due to the adjustments RCI made or due to owners not depositing these prime units as much now, I simply don't know.

It's still early in the process of transformation, but I'm beginning to have high hopes that it will turn around and shine once again. I would love to see it achieve a ranking, not because I believe it's necessary to be a great resort, but just for pride's sake at knowing it's dignity has been restored, so to speak.

I do hope the values of this new RCI weeks-credit system are not fixed to the assessment it has right now but are dynamic from year-to-year and our trading power will eventually reflect these great improvements. I also look forward to enjoying actually using our unit once again!

I would love to see pictures of the work and any other updates Tuggers may hear about.


----------



## RonB (Oct 18, 2010)

I just received my 2011 maintanence bill from BIS - Duck. I was expecting to see it go up and posibably even a special assessment because of all the work they have done. That did not happen. Not only did it remain unchanged, but SPM was able to apply excess funds to past debts.
Ron


----------



## AFARR (Oct 19, 2010)

*Just got mine..*

Was an interesting read (since it's the first TS MF statement I've gotten).

I talked to one of the staffers there that had been working at BIS Duck for years and he said that the staff had heard they weren't likely to raise MFs for the near future.    

They do have some big plans for the pool, snack shack, etc.  

They are concentrating on the insides of the units first, then the outside areas.

Sounds like SPM has the right idea!

AFARR


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Ocean Pines IS being managed by SPM Resorts now*



Bigbird130 said:


> I see under the list of resorts they manage that Barrier Island Ocean Pines is not listed
> Does anyone know if they do manage Ocean Pines also?



I just recently bought a July week at the resort and I received a "welcome" letter from SPM Resorts.  I just received the 2011 maintenance fee bill and it is $475.  I went on SPM Resorts website, however, and Ocean Pines isn't listed on their website yet.  I've been a past/current owner of units at BIS Duck and past owner at BIS Kitty Hawk.  I'm optimistic about upgrades taking place at Ocean Pines, like what is going on at BIS Duck.


----------

